# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  weight of pine sleepers

## ajm

anyone know of the weight of a single treated pine sleeper: 2400 x 50 x 200? I am trying to figure out how many i can safely fit into my trailer.

----------


## Farmer Geoff

If it is radiata pine and reasonably well seasoned then it will weight about 600 kg per cubic metre. These sleepers each have a volume of about .025 cubic metre so would weigh around 15 kg each or roughly 60 to the tonne. If not well seasoned then maybe only 40 to the tonne. The issue with long loads in a trailer is that it is difficult to keep the load balance point forward of the axle/s and that makes it dangerous to tow at any speed on open road. Small numbers of sleepers could be tied securely with ratchet strap on top of trailer so that front was nearly above towball. Good for 10 or so, not for 40! For big numbers ring around and get a total price incl delivery. Cheers

----------


## ajm

Thanks Farmer Geoff. I will work off 15kgs. I have a looong trailer so the length and mid point for weight distribution won't be an issue, me thinks. that being said, why work harder when you can get stuff delivered, right!

----------


## barney118

I think it will depend on the stack, as if they are freshly treated and "wet" they weigh heaps more. local deliveries for large amounts can only be $20 not worth hooking up the trailer.

----------


## ratdog

> If it is radiata pine and reasonably well seasoned then it will weight about 600 kg per cubic metre. These sleepers each have a volume of about .025 cubic metre so would weigh around 15 kg each or roughly 60 to the tonne. If not well seasoned then maybe only 40 to the tonne. The issue with long loads in a trailer is that it is difficult to keep the load balance point forward of the axle/s and that makes it dangerous to tow at any speed on open road. Small numbers of sleepers could be tied securely with ratchet strap on top of trailer so that front was nearly above towball. Good for 10 or so, not for 40! For big numbers ring around and get a total price incl delivery. Cheers

  Ive only got a 6 x 4 trailer and the above mentioned nearly happened to me.  Carrying about 30 3m sleepers.  One minute I was fine then within seconds the trailer was snaking all over the place in the rear vision mirror and it almost bought me unstuck.  Luckily I spotted it early and got to the side of the road without damage.  The 2 km trip home was a slow one from there.   
Beware of badly loaded trailers.

----------


## finger

I put 18 in my little 6x4 trailer. She road low and felt like a 1000kg behind my commodore. It was a slow drive home and probably wouldn't do it again.

----------


## ajm

thanks to all. i picked up 24 sleepers on the weekend and had no trouble with them in the 7 * 4 trailer.

----------

